# low free T4, low-normal TSH



## razorbackmama (Sep 14, 2011)

A little history about myself...I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's in 2008 and have been on Synthroid since. I started Cytomel a year or two ago as well. I'm currently on 50 mcg of Synthroid and 10 mcg of Cytomel. I also am currently 34 weeks pregnant, and we have faithfully checked my labs every 6 weeks. My levels have remained relatively stable, though my TSH keeps dropping slightly.

I had labs done on Monday, and here are the results:
free T4 - .66 (range .82-1.77)
TSH - .73 (range .45-4.5...though I know it SHOULD be .3-3.0  )
free T3 - 2.5 (range 2.0-4.4)

I had taken my Cytomel about 9-9.5 hours prior to my blood draw.

I don't really have any symptoms that I can tell...since I'm pregnant it's kind of hard to tell if my brain fog, fatigue, and weight gain are due to my thyroid or my pregnancy. LOL I don't necessarily feel BAD though.

My endo (who is REALLY good) said to keep on my same pills with these results. The low free T4 and the almost low TSH have me scratching my head though...I thought that TSH responds to the amount of T4 in the blood rather than the T3. Could this mean that my pituitary is crapping out on me? Or am I mistaken about what the TSH correlates with?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

razorbackmama said:


> A little history about myself...I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's in 2008 and have been on Synthroid since. I started Cytomel a year or two ago as well. I'm currently on 50 mcg of Synthroid and 10 mcg of Cytomel. I also am currently 34 weeks pregnant, and we have faithfully checked my labs every 6 weeks. My levels have remained relatively stable, though my TSH keeps dropping slightly.
> 
> I had labs done on Monday, and here are the results:
> free T4 - .66 (range .82-1.77)
> ...


As per another post; your FT3 could come up a bit.

Mother Nature makes sure expecting mothers feel pretty good as a general rule! So, I am glad for that and I know you are as well.


----------



## razorbackmama (Sep 14, 2011)

Andros said:


> As per another post; your FT3 could come up a bit.


I've always thought so too. I've been thrilled to have it up to 2.5...I guess since I feel decent my endo doesn't want to push it.

Do you have any ideas as to what could be causing the low TSH even though my FT4 (and actually FT3 too) is low?


----------

